# Brown Diatoms



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont know if I spelled that right have not had this happen in two years . Ok I had a 30 gal tank that was set up about a year few fish in it. So I moved the fish out. Tied moss on all the rocks put new fish in same day as I moved the old fish out. I have about 2.5 watts per gallon and was dosing excel. Its been a couple of months or more now all of a sudden the tank is a mess brown all over on the white gravel every where. I stopped dosing but it just seems to get worse, Iam I going to have to tear the tank down. All my other tanks are fine .


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Well the simplest solution is to put in some fish and shrimps that eat diatoms and algae.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats the simple one except that tanks full and I do not want more fish in there. I can not put shrimp in as they will get eaten also Ive found not to many fish eat brown diatoms. Its just the craps because I am just getting my fish room set back up.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You're making a small deal into a big one though. What are you keeping in the tank and why wont you add another single fish in addition to what you have or as a replacement of something? Is it worth being stubborn to the point where you get frustrated enough to take the tank down entirely just cause of diatoms?

Eitherway, skip feeding a day of the week and feed a bit less if possible until it's getting better.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

As I said I would not mind adding a fish but Ive never really found one that eats brown diatoms . I have cut down I only feed every 2 days. I have 2 angels 13 rasboras 5 mollys 5 ottos and 2 BGJDs growing out. I just do not understand it because brown diatoms usually happens in new tanks so I just thought someone could shed light on the problem.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Thats the simple one except that tanks full and I do not want more fish in there.


You contradict yourself here though.

Regardless, to the issue. You have _otocinclus affinis_? They should be grazing on it, but if they've become obese they do little more than mimic rocks or suction cups. No more algae wafers. Ramshorn snails and nerite snails will also consume it, and I could be wrong but golden apple snails will likely also do it.

For the next few water changes use some RO water, and add some Seachem Phosguard into your filter in a media bag. You'll need to starve the brown diatoms of their nutrition via removing more dissolved organics than your system currently is. While doing your waterchanges use the hose end in the tank to physically scrape the agae off the rocks, and thuroughly vacuum any gravel in the areas that does not have good plant coverage.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I did not mean to contradict myself lol I just changed my mind after talking to you the ottos are still pretty small. I never really thought of over feeding since I only feed every other day but that could be it. I cant really get snails here except apples so I will try that and lay off feeding for a while. Thanks for the help it is appreciated.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

With a multi-pronged attack (physically, nutritionally, and environmentally) I'm sure you could be rid of it very soon. GL!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Will Hayward said:


> With a multi-pronged attack (physically, nutritionally, and environmentally) I'm sure you could be rid of it very soon. GL!


Thanks again.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> With a multi-pronged attack (physically, nutritionally, and environmentally) I'm sure you could be rid of it very soon. GL!


I second this +1. it's hot I got rid of my cyanobacteria that plagued my tank.

or get an diatom algae eating fish. my ottos cleaned up my tank in a day or two


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi pat, how goes the battle?

Just wondering if you have read any articles about your plague? if not here is on basic article; http://www.aquariumslife.com/headline/brown-diatom-algae-control/


----------

